
Turing as a Runner (1999) - happy-go-lucky
http://www-groups.dcs.st-and.ac.uk/~history/Extras/Turing_running.html
======
elyseum
People should organise a running contest to honor him and call it “The Turing
Compete”.

~~~
kjhughes
There was a CMU CS intramural basketball team in the '80s called "The Turing
Machine".

~~~
schoen
I don't know what Turing's view of cricket was, but you could imagine holding
a Turing Test cricket event in his honor.

------
gameswithgo
"His time was 2 hours 46.03 minutes which by modern marathon times does not
look so great "

yes it does!

~~~
fancyfredbot
This is in the context of Olympic qualification. Today I believe you need to
run under 2 hours 11.5 minutes to qualify.

------
pedrow
Also related, this reminiscence by Alan Garner, the author.
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/nov/11/alan-turing-
my...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/nov/11/alan-turing-my-hero-alan-
garner)

------
lidHanteyk
My favorite story is the game that Turing invented with one of his chess-and-
running buddies (Champernowne?) where one would have to jog around the house
after each chess move.

